# Me My IBS and I



## Karan K (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi, I have been suffering with IBS, anxiety and other accompanied symptoms for the past 3.5 years. Out of frustration from hearing doctors say it's mostly in my head and that there is no specific cure, I decided that i need to find a way to take this on because there has to be a way out.

Being stuck at home is the exact opposite of what i wanted to do...So i started a Youtube channel about my journey to try and fight this, find a work around or at least a way to live with it.
Me being me I find it difficult to express what i'm trying to say. Hence, i chose to use a way that i know best, to help channel my thoughts and express myself.
Here is the link. Feel free to have a look









Thanks









Link:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQBzV768y0eqr1iyO4SD_HQ


----------



## MaroonGirl (Jun 9, 2016)

Karan, you're not alone. I recently quit my job and I have been living in London. I am moving back to India to heal. Well, let's hope we do. Let me know if you find anything that works for you.

Can you tell me about the homeopathy medication that worked for pain?

cheers


----------



## Karan K (Jun 14, 2016)

The homeopathy medication worked wonders for my anxiety and other symptoms like nausea reduced too. I am on a fresh batch as of now lets see how it goes. Hope you get well soon. Glad to hear from you. Do let me know too if you find something that helps.


----------



## DECODE_IBS (Apr 6, 2016)

I am taking a new medicine seems to work from day one and leaky gas has reduced within three days ba am not going to lie pee smells little weird but it's normal and also stool is normal too, I think this pill are strong so I might take them only twice a day .... first two days I had some backpain but now it's fine, let's see what happens next either way life is stuck and useles..


----------

